# AAN help



## ineedmny (Feb 20, 2011)

I have a 95 S6 with AAN motor i just finished installing headgasket.. went to start valves cleared so guessing timing is right just seems like no spark or its not getting enough compression in cylinders to start.. i need some ideas on what the problem could be il do a compression check tonight and go from there but i am open to suggestions


----------



## bronson75 (Aug 22, 2003)

I just picked up a '92 S4, and found quattroworld to be WORLD of help, and there is a lot more traffic over there than there is here. 
UrS4/S6 forum 
Good luck!


----------

